# Repair Extensor tendon sagittal band rupture left long finger extensor tendon split t



## hudsondna (Dec 11, 2015)

This is the first time I have had to code this type of surgery can I get some help?

Pre-operative diagnosis: Extensor tendon sagittal band rupture left long and ring fingers
Post-operative diagnosis: same

Procedure/description: Repair Extensor tendon sagittal band rupture left long finger extensor tendon split transfer
Extensor tendon sagittal band rupture left ring finger extensor tendon split transfer
SUMMARY OF OPERATION:
With the patient in the pre op area, the operative site was verified. The operative plan was reviewed with the patient. The patient had an opportunity to have all questions regarding the procedure answered. The patient has subluxation of both the long and ring now, and the plan is to fix both. 
The patient was taken to the OR and after induction of general anesthesia and sterile prep and drape, prophylactic antibiotics and time out the upper extremity was exsanguinated . Exploration was performed with loupe magnification through a transverse incision. Undermining was performed identifying the ruptures, chronic of the sagittal bands. Repair with a distally based slip of extensor tendon was performed for the long and ring. The tendon was looped and adjusted for appropriate tension and inset with 3-0 ethibond and weave. Patient showed good motion and a smooth arc/cascade. The wound was copiously irrigated prior to final closure, which was performed with interrupted vertical mattresses of 3-0 nylon suture. Antibiotic ointment, and a light dressing and a splint were applied. The patient tolerated the procedure without complications.

I am getting 26418 x2

Thanks for any help.


----------

